# I am so truely disgusted right now



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was looking forward to tonights draft for a very long time. As a Blazers fan, that was all we had to look forward to since we knew we wouldn't be in the playoffs this season. I didn't mind the #4 pick, although we got beat out for the #1, but what really made today a downer was trading Bassy.

He was my favorite Blazer along with Martell and I think we got a rotton deal out of it to boot. I feel as though something is missing in my as a Blazers fan and I know its Bassy. To make matters worse we got the one guy who I know I absolutely did not want on this team in Roy and we got him at Telfairs expense; a slap in my face as a fan.

Moving on from one bonehead move to the next, we basically give up cash and our only good perimeter defender in Viktor Khryapa for a player GUARENTEED to be at #4, and I can not emphasize that enough. It was a surefire thing that he would've been there at 4. Now if we wanted someone like Morrison who obviously wouldn't have been there at 4, I have no problem dealing VK for #2.

Mistake numbers 3 and 4 comming up here. Now that we had the #7 pick and the best player in the draft was at our hands and ready to become our starting SF, we inexcusibly pass on Rudy Gay for Randy Foye. I was in disbelief. I actually like Foye and was warmin up to him being out pg of the future( not really that big of a fan of Jack). Foye showed heart, lost both parents and can play both posistions. Well, to make a ****ty night ****tier, we deal MORE cash for brandon motherf***ing roy. Roy, a player who does NOTHING special and plays the same position as Martell was in essence waht we got for Bassy.

I haven't felt this low as a Blazer fan in some time, playoff losses not counting. I couldn't believe we let Brian Grant go, but this takes the cake. We got 2 players we wanted, but we gave up way to freaking much. All Memphis had to do was give up Battier for #8, I'm sure we could've done something else to get a pick to take Roy, who Nate obviously had a boner for.

I hate to say it, but I hope the Celtic trades turn out to bite us in the ***. Why? Well, maybe we will learn to give our damn players more then 2 years, espescially ones out of high school, to develop their damn games.

Overall, I'm not sold on ALdridge. He is as soft as the creme fillin' in your twinkies and he lacks the neccessary athleticsm to be a top calibur post in the league. He has a history in injury problems and he doens't like to bang. Roy, on the other hand, will be an average nba player, with little to no potential. I hope they turn out great, but my hopes are as low as ever. I don't this this team has the point guard play to take them any further then they did this past year and well I am so frustrated right now that I'm not really excited for the season to start. I just want Bassy back.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Trailblazers optimist, eh?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss of Telfair, but most Blazer fans seem to like the draft overall. Hang in there. In a couple year this team will be one of the best upcoming teams in the league.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I was looking forward to tonights draft for a very long time. As a Blazers fan, that was all we had to look forward to since we knew we wouldn't be in the playoffs this season. I didn't mind the #4 pick, although we got beat out for the #1, but what really made today a downer was trading Bassy.
> 
> He was my favorite Blazer along with Martell and I think we got a rotton deal out of it to boot. I feel as though something is missing in my as a Blazers fan and I know its Bassy. To make matters worse we got the one guy who I know I absolutely did not want on this team in Roy and we got him at Telfairs expense; a slap in my face as a fan.
> 
> ...


I agree. Well, I guess all we have to do is look to the future. I'm pretty pissed as well....what can ya do...maybe they'll prove us wrong...maybe they won't. 

I guess the highlight of the summer will be jettisoning Miles for me.


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

We needed a wing, and got the best available one. We needed a big, and got the best available there, too. The knock on Rudy Gay is one that we as Blazer fans are all too familiar with; All the talent in the world, but often doesn't show enough motivation. I don't know if I could live with another player like that. Brandon Roy is a local guy with all the skills in the world. 

I'm very pleased with the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

I liked Sebastian, but I also think it's important to note that he was never going to realize his full potential here while Nate was the coach. The two just didn't mesh well together. The position is in good hands still, I like Jack and I love Steve Blake. Things will be alright.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BlazerBeav said:


> I liked Sebastian, but I also think it's important to note that he was never going to realize his full potential here while Nate was the coach. The two just didn't mesh well together. The position is in good hands still, I like Jack and I love Steve Blake. Things will be alright.


Very good point! This is one of those rare "best for everyone involved" types of trades that doesn't favor or screw over either team too badly.


----------



## 77 BLuStARz 77 (Jun 27, 2006)

Reep said:


> I'm sorry for your loss of Telfair, but most Blazer fans seem to like the draft overall. Hang in there. In a couple year this team will be one of the best upcoming teams in the league.



I agree with you completly.......

even though bassy's gone we got a TON of very talented upcoming stars....hopefully we dont trade them before they get the chance they diserve like Mr.O'neal..... :clap:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

You can find something good or something bad about each draft pick and each trade made. Despite what you think, I doubt every move they made was a bad one.

I'll miss Telfair, but I didn't see him being a starter on a championship contending team, so I'm ok with him going. 

The swap with the Bulls didn't sit too well with me.

Being upset because Portland (Paul Allen) had to pay money to move up isn't stupid. We should be thankful PA was willing to pay the money to give us some more options.

I liked Rudy Gay more than most, but when you see 7 teams pass on a player, it's clear that he's got plenty of question marks as well. 

Overall, Portland is starting to draft players that can shoot and play defense, which I've been saying is the key for the last view months. I'm excited, sorry you're not.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

One thing both Aldridge and Roy reportedly have is work-ethic. They'll work their tails off for us, and that alone will win people over. And they both have talent. Aldridge's talent seems to be more focused, and Roy's seems to be across the board. They'll help us win some games. Maybe more than Telfair, Viktor, and Theo would have over the next few years. Telfair, in particular, never helped us win very many games.

I won't try to tell you you're wrong for feeling the way you do. You may be right. Only time will tell. Are you willing to give the team that time?

PBF


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I felt the same pain u are feeling today.Blazer fans cant doing anything about what mgmt does.If we would of included darius miles theo telfair for 7 dikau and frentz it would be fair we got hosed.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I will give the team time, always have, always will. If I can be a fan through last years team, I think I can make it. I just don't like the picks at all, and don't see hardly any light at the end of the tunnel unless we land Oden next year, but somehow we may screw that up if we had the chance to pick him. 

It just really sucks when your fv player gets dealt and the player you got in return isn't one you wanted at all. Taking Gay, and to a lesser extent Foye, would have eased the sting of losing Bassy, but Roy.....I won't go there anymore.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

When we selected roy over gay that is what pushed me over the edge.Webster already had sg locked up and we need sf not small sg.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> When we selected roy over gay that is what pushed me over the edge.Webster already had sg locked up and we need sf not small sg.


I was listening at work and was FREAKING out when we selected Foye. hah....


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Im still kinda pissed off but after we selected foye i was really really super pissed off i almost broke my monitor.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Xericx said:


> I was listening at work and was FREAKING out when we selected Foye. hah....


When Roy went to Minny and Foye fell to us, I tried justifying it: "they say he's the next D-Wade! Good combo guard!" That kind of thing. Then when the trade was announced and Portland got Roy, I breathed a sigh of relief.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

The Blazers are in serious need of a real GM. I think the image of Tyrus Thomas in a Blazers hat is going to haunt us for ages. I saw Jerome Kersey down at On Deck and he was visually displeased with the pick.

Passing on Rudy Gay at 7 will turn out to be the biggest mistake. Portland screwed this one up as badly as they could have.

I can live with the picks and I'm still getting season tickets. Aldridge and Roy were 5 and 6 on my list, but the Blazers could have had 1 (Gay), 2 (Thomas) or 4 (Morrison). I don't mind the players they drafted as they both have good potential, but they got poor value from those picks, and passed on much better talent. Sometimes talent overrides 'fit' and Rudy Gay is far more talented than Brandon Roy who is supposedly a good fit with the Blazers. A real GM would not allow an unproven coach to dictate the future of this team.

The Blazers fell in love with certain players and gave up more than they needed to in order to acquire them. They should have stayed where they were and taken the bpa. They would have ended up with Aldridge at 4 and Roy basically at 7.

The Blazers need a real GM.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah...aldridge was 4 and roy was 6 on my wishlist....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Tince said:


> I liked Rudy Gay more than most, but when you see 7 teams pass on a player, it's clear that he's got plenty of question marks as well.


9 teams passed up on Paul Pierce as well....I dont think he's got any question marks. Hell. Shard Lewis fell to the 2nd round after being passed up by numerous teams, I think he turned out okay.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazed said:


> The Blazers fell in love with certain players and gave up more than they needed to in order to acquire them. They should have stayed where they were and taken the bpa. They would have ended up with Aldridge at 4 and Roy basically at 7.
> 
> The Blazers need a real GM.


 So you are upset that the Blazers gave up Viktor to ensure the Aldrdige pick rather than just drafting him with the 4th pick?

I get that. If that was a mistake, it wasn't a monumental mistake.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LA and Roy were 5 and 7 on my list as well, a case could be made for Foye being higher then LA for me. We could have had Gay my #2 and pick 7 or Ammo my #1 at pick 2 and still ended up with Thomas if we picked him at 2. Blazers management....I'm speechless(in a vey bad way)


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

If I'm the Blazers I take Gay at 4 and Aldridge or Roy (PG) at 7.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Most mock drafts had Aldridge going #2. Some had the Raptors drafting him #1- heck, Bosch wanted them to draft him #1. He was widely valued as the 2nd best prospect in the draft. Odds were great that he would not have lasted. We gave up a player that wouldn't start for the vast majority of teams to move up two spots to get him.

I don't see the problem. We get a center who was defensive player of the year in his conference and has some great offensive moves. Only downside is that he's a little skinny (As are Garnet, Camby, etc..), but he's 20 years old and will fill out.

How people are agog over this move escapes me.

Brandon Roy is predicted by many to be the most likely rookie of the year out of the draft, the most complete player. He can play and guard both the 1 and 2 positions. The 2 spot is our historic weakness- now we have some depth and talent. To get this, we gave up one of 3 roughly equal point guards- Jack, Telfair and Blake all have fans that ardently consider them the best.

How was this a truly disgusting move?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazed said:


> If I'm the Blazers I take Gay at 4 and Aldridge or Roy (PG) at 7.


 Problem with that is Gay was available at 7 and neither Aldridge or Roy would be available at 7.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Problem with that is Gay was available at 7 and neither Aldridge or Roy would be available at 7.


who would have taken Aldridge? Hawks? I thought they pretty much had Shelden @ 5......


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> I felt the same pain u are feeling today.Blazer fans cant doing anything about what mgmt does.If we would of included darius miles theo telfair for 7 dikau and frentz it would be fair we got hosed.


Doesn't work, sooo no we wouldn't have.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Problem with that is Gay was available at 7 and neither Aldridge or Roy would be available at 7.


Sheldon Williams was promissed at 5 and Foye was Minnesota's target all along, although it may be possible they would have passed on him to select Aldridge. That would still leave Roy at 7 and possibly Aldridge.

And in case you missed it, I'll point out the obvious, for all intents and purpose, Roy WAS available at 7.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Man how could you guys find something negative about getting two great prospects in Aldridge and Roy. Look at the Draft forum, you guys are running away with the best overall draft poll.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Xericx said:


> who would have taken Aldridge? Hawks? I thought they pretty much had Shelden @ 5......


Well personally i thought Chicago would have taken Aldridge. But if not Chicago, maybe Hawks. There were rumors about some teams trading up for Aldridge, maybe Hawks trade down. It is hard to say, but I think very few mock drafts had Aldridge slipping to 7.

We do know that Gay slipped past 7 and Roy was taken 6. My point with Blazed was that he thought Blazers should pick Gay with the 4 and Aldrdige or Roy with the 7, and really to ensure that combo you take Aldridge or Roy with the 4 and Gay with the 7.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

It's not who they got, it's how they got them. Getting Aldridge and Roy is a good draft. But trading up to get Aldridge was a poor decision, as was passing on better talent such as Gay or Morrison. Drafting Roy over Gay was a monumental mistake, this was really a terrible mistake.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazed said:


> And in case you missed it, I'll point out the obvious. Roy WAS available at 7.



It's time for bed for one of us . . . because in my world the obvious was Roy WAS NOT available at 7.

Were we watching the same draft?


----------



## jpearce6 (Dec 11, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Sheldon Williams was promissed at 5 and Foye was Minnesota's target all along, although it may be possible they would have passed on him to select Aldridge. That would still leave Roy at 7 and possibly Aldridge.
> 
> And in case you missed it, I'll point out the obvious. Roy WAS available at 7.



Roy WAS NOT available at 7 being that the obvious point would be he was drafted 6!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It's time for bed for one of us . . . because in my world the obvious was Roy WAS NOT available at 7.
> 
> Were we watching the same draft?


 Yes. Minnesota had absolutely no intention of signing Roy. You do understand that right? Minnesota wasn't selecting Roy they were just trying to get money. For all intents and purposes Roy was available at 7.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

jpearce6 said:


> Roy WAS NOT available at 7 being that the obvious point would be he was drafted 6!



Get a clue. Roy was selected at 6 only to get money from Portland. That pick would not have been made if Aldridge was still on the board. Minnesota would have picked Foye or Aldridge. They would not have made the money play on Roy.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazed said:


> Yes. Minnesota had absolutely no intention of signing Roy. You do understand that right? Minnesota wasn't selecting Roy they were just trying to get money. For all intents and purposes Roy was available at 7.


 Oh I see . . . the obvious to you is not that Roy was taken 6th but that Roy was available at 7 because Minney had no intentions of signing Roy. But Ptd had to pay money and take on a number 6 guarenteed contract. You do understand money and guaranteed contracts right?

So Blazers got Roy as a seventh pick but not really as a seventh pick because they have to pay a 6 pick contract and money to Minny. Seems obvious to me.

But here is the most obvious idea GAY WAS ACTUALLY AVAILABLE AT 7. Why use the fourth pick of the draft to pick someone available at 7 . . . who is actually available at 7 without having to pay another team.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

I was just saying what I would have done. One of Aldridge or Roy would have been available at 7. That's a fact and one you didn't seem to get. I was just trying to explain it to you.

Gay falling to 7 was a huge unexpected surprise. Roy wouldn't have been and even Aldridge wouldn't have been that big of a surprise, although more unlikely than Roy.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

D- 

I really am heartbroken too with Bassy leaving. He was my favorite player on the roster. I do agree though that it would be difficult for him to truly blossom under Nate's rigid system - but I would have liked to give him the opportunity. I think he will be a great player in the L. 

Then again, I think that our picks will help this squad. I think Roy will be better than you think. Aldridge is relatively soft, but I am willing to give him a chance!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I will be spending my money on Zags games. 

I said it in another thread, you are all super fans. I hope the team does well for your sake. 


Later


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Roy went at #6 b\c HOU had a deal in place to take him there.....MIN WANTED Foye and then POR took Foye or let MIN know they were going to take Foye and thererfore an excanhge was made b\t MIN and POR.




> Chad Ford gives an "A" to the Blazers for their draft day efforts, and contrary to the post below, he says Portland actually outwitted Houston in acquiring Brandon Roy:
> Of the four, Roy is my favorite pick, and I like the way they maneuvered to get him. The Blazers caught wind of the Wolves' plan to take Roy and trade him to the Rockets. So Portland drafted the guy the Wolves wanted, Randy Foye, forcing the Wolves to send Roy to Portland for Foye.
> 
> The Houston Chronicle basically confirms that series of events here:
> ...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> I will be spending my money on Zags games.


Which leads me to believe you're not a Portlander and thus not a regular ticket buyer anyway. Anyone who stops buying tickets over a draft pick or trade prior to seeing how they work out on the floor is clearly not a fan of the team.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Roy went at #6 b\c HOU had a deal in place to take him there.....MIN WANTED Foye and then POR took Foye or let MIN know they were going to take Foye and thererfore an excanhge was made b\t MIN and POR.


Yeah, I read that too - pretty schrewd.

Whether or not you like Roy, he was clearly the Blazers guy and they got him by breaking up a previously agreed to deal. Cajones.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Roy went at #6 b\c HOU had a deal in place to take him there.....MIN WANTED Foye and then POR took Foye or let MIN know they were going to take Foye and thererfore an excanhge was made b\t MIN and POR.


I found that to be VERY interesting when I read that this morning.

Good for the Blazers, bad for the Rockets.

Ed O.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> Which leads me to believe you're not a Portlander and thus not a regular ticket buyer anyway. Anyone who stops buying tickets over a draft pick or trade prior to seeing how they work out on the floor is clearly not a fan of the team.



Life-long Oregonian, other than spot duty in Spokane and a little in Phoenix. I live in Portland now. I am a fan of the team, but only luke warm at best at this point. Best of luck to them. My money will just go elsewhere. Thanks for your opinio on what is/isn't a fan. I will write it down in my diary.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> Which leads me to believe you're not a Portlander and thus not a regular ticket buyer anyway. Anyone who stops buying tickets over a draft pick or trade prior to seeing how they work out on the floor is clearly not a fan of the team.


Who are u to decide who,where what how is fan.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

It absolutely BAFFLES me that so many posters on this board claim to KNOW, without a doubt that certain players would have been available to us if we had not traded up to get them. 

I'm sure all of you that GUARANTEE that Aldridge would have been there at #4 really knew what other deals might have occurred with other teams trading up to get him. 

I'm going to go ahead and trust the people who are dealing with the inner-workings of the NBA on a daily basis, and actually talking to other GM's over those of you who GUARANTEE that certain players would be there at lower picks. There is absolutely no way of knowing what could have happened if we sat back and assumed that a player might fall to us. 

It is absolute ignorance and obliviousness to think you know what is truly going on for behind-the-scenes deals and such. 

Take off the blinders and look at the whole picture.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> Who are u to decide who,where what how is fan.


Get your hackles down kid.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Get your hackles down kid.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> Who are u to decide who,where what how is fan.


Who are you to decide if Telfair is going to turn out as good as we think he could? Who are you to decide that Aldridge would still be there at 4? Who are you to decide Viktor was every gonna be more than a bench player?


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for bumping this (DONT BAN ME PLZ!), but I was looking around and found this.. I just found this thread kind of shocking/funny, since I didn't really go on forums back then..crazy how completely wrong it was and how times change


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

dreamcloud said:


> I'm sorry for bumping this (DONT BAN ME PLZ!), but I was looking around and found this.. I just found this thread kind of shocking/funny, since I didn't really go on forums back then..crazy how completely wrong it was and how times change


Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.

Thank you.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Calm down, don't get your panties in a knot, that was my only bump ever for christ's sake. Just thought it would be fun to see how things changed.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I think everyone who was high on Roy before the draft enjoyed this thread being bumped. LOL


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


I thought it's hilarious looking back, especially now that he has a Roy sig, and come on you definitely do not speak for the rest of the forum. AMABOETOV


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


I totally disagree! Bumps kick arse. This was a fantastic and hilarious read. Probably my favorite bump ever.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I was looking forward to tonights draft for a very long time. As a Blazers fan, that was all we had to look forward to since we knew we wouldn't be in the playoffs this season. I didn't mind the #4 pick, although we got beat out for the #1, but what really made today a downer was trading Bassy.
> 
> He was my favorite Blazer along with Martell and I think we got a rotton deal out of it to boot. I feel as though something is missing in my as a Blazers fan and I know its Bassy. To make matters worse we got the one guy who I know I absolutely did not want on this team in Roy and we got him at Telfairs expense; a slap in my face as a fan.
> 
> ...


most embarrassing bump post ever. Every other line was competing for the individual honor

note to self... never state a strong opinion :wink: 

STOMP


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


On the contrary, I thoroughly enjoyed reading these old threads. I do, however, believe that such bumps should be safe, legal, and rare.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

STOMP said:


> most embarrassing bump post ever
> 
> note to self... never ever state a strong opinion :wink:
> 
> STOMP


LMAO!! Exactly what I was thinking after reading the original post. 

Just keep my damn mouth shut and let others bury themselves. I'm no genius.

lol


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Quick complaining! Stop bumping?!?!?!? That was a great read, I love looking back and seeing what we all thought was going to happen. Keep bumpin baby!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, this is a classic.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Where is MAS RipCity?????????? Stand up for yourself! What a horrible post!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The ultimate irony really is seeing that Roy banner in Mas Ripcity's signature -- classic.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> I will give the team time, always have, always will. If I can be a fan through last years team, I think I can make it. I just don't like the picks at all, and *don't see hardly any light at the end of the tunnel unless we land Oden next year, but somehow we may screw that up* if we had the chance to pick him.
> 
> It just really sucks when your fv player gets dealt and the player you got in return isn't one you wanted at all. Taking Gay, and to a lesser extent Foye, would have *eased the sting of losing Bassy, but Roy.....I won't go there anymore.*



I liked this post too! Im sure we all have posts like this if we search for them. That would be a good thread...Posters find their most wrong post on whatever and put them in one thread! Probably too much work


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


it's the off-season, rehashing old topics is what we do... now who is up for me bumping multiple _"John Nash is a Genius"_ threads?

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

STOMP said:


> it's the off-season, rehashing old topics is what we do... now who is up for me bumping multiple _"John Nash is a Genius"_ threads?


Hmm, were there really any of those? I know Nash had his supporters, moreso than he deserved, but I don't recall him getting "genius" labels.

If there are some, please bump!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I liked this post too! Im sure we all have posts like this if we search for them. That would be a good thread...Posters find their most wrong post on whatever and put them in one thread! Probably too much work


Speak for your self player!!!!! I've never been wrong! D, I challenge you to find 1...that's right 1 post where I ended up being wrong! When you are blessed with the knowledge AND looks like myself, can't go wrong! DaRizzle...........tell me how my *** taste!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ah ****...its on like donkey kong


...I know your secrets :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Bring it FAKER FAN!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just did a skim of the threads you started....You never make a stand on anything!!!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I just did a skim of the threads you started....You never make a stand on anything!!!!!


That's all you got!!!!!!!?????????? Start diggin' homie!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

The affection some posters had for Telfair was ridiculous.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


Didn't you get the memo.

All new threads of any kind will be moved to the PE forum, since there is at least _some_ politics and/or economics involved in any basketball post.

That leaves only the bumps.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What is the PE forum?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What is the PE forum?


It's where Public Enemy has their debates.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So Welcome to the Terror Dome!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What is the PE forum damn it!?!?!?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Can we have our very own "Bump Forum"?

Can we? Can we?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I would actually like that. That would give us more chances to see how I'm always right!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Didn't you get the memo.
> 
> All new threads of any kind will be moved to the PE forum, since there is at least _some_ politics and/or economics involved in any basketball post.
> 
> That leaves only the bumps.



deleted


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

If your opinion is this hilariously wrong, I think you pretty much deserve to take it in the *** a few years later. (Not directed at anyone specific, just in general)


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Xericx said:


> I agree. Well, I guess all we have to do is look to the future. I'm pretty pissed as well....what can ya do...maybe they'll prove us wrong...maybe they won't.
> 
> I guess the highlight of the summer will be jettisoning Miles for me.


Xericx was feeling the same way, the nice thing about looking back at these is to realize that we are all wrong at some point.

I still take crap for thinking that Qyntel Wooods could develop into a decent NBA player. I did learn from that one though, players with really low IQ don't become good. 

I also learned from Bassy that it is very difficult to become a great PG in the NBA if you are undersized and cannot shoot. Something I almost learned from Damon, but he could shoot. 

I feel like Bayless being 6'3 is a big difference maker in terms of his ability to play versus a guy like Bassy. I mean if you loved Bassy, you should love Bayless right?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

eh, i already admitted I was very wrong about 06 draft. We're human for a reason, I'm sure each and every one of you have been wrong before. I do agree that bumping old threads is pointless and just shows how little we have to talk about.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Its good for a laugh...I dont think anyone is really attacking you in any way, its just fun to look back at these type of threads.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I love it! There is NOTHING to talk about! This is great!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> eh, i already admitted I was very wrong about 06 draft. We're human for a reason, *I'm sure each and every one of you have been wrong before.* I do agree that bumping old threads is pointless and just shows how little we have to talk about.


Not me. Perhaps it will happen some day...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I was looking forward to tonights draft for a very long time. As a Blazers fan, that was all we had to look forward to since we knew we wouldn't be in the playoffs this season. I didn't mind the #4 pick, although we got beat out for the #1, but what really made today a downer was trading Bassy.
> 
> He was my favorite Blazer along with Martell and I think we got a rotton deal out of it to boot. I feel as though something is missing in my as a Blazers fan and I know its Bassy. To make matters worse we got the one guy who I know I absolutely did not want on this team in Roy and we got him at Telfairs expense; a slap in my face as a fan.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Please stop bumping up old threads. It's extremely annoying. No one wants to read this crap.
> 
> Thank you.


No one? I'm lovin this! Speak for yourself Talkhard.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I will give the team time, always have, always will. If I can be a fan through last years team, I think I can make it. I just don't like the picks at all, and don't see hardly any light at the end of the tunnel unless we land Oden next year, but somehow we may screw that up if we had the chance to pick him.
> 
> It just really sucks when your fv player gets dealt and the player you got in return isn't one you wanted at all. Taking Gay, and to a lesser extent Foye, would have eased the sting of losing Bassy, but Roy.....I won't go there anymore.


LOL!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This does nothing but express our humanity.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

My opinion on the 06 draft was that Roy was going to be a decent floor general like an Aaron McKie type with court vision and Aldridge would become a decent post option who could block twice as many shots as Z-BO. I completly underrated both players but just for the sake of defense I thought it was a good draft. I dont understant how anyone could have thought less of them than I did.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> eh, i already admitted I was very wrong about 06 draft. We're human for a reason, I'm sure each and every one of you have been wrong before. I do agree that bumping old threads is pointless and just shows how little we have to talk about.


When we study our history, we come to know who we are.

Clearly we all stand to learn from our mistakes, not just you. For this lesson you serve as the example, not an isolated idiot. So stand up, and realize that we have all made silly statements. If there is one thing we can learn from your original post, it is that to truly judge a draft you must give it time.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pot meet Kettle
I think you are the LAST person who should be talking


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Pot meet Kettle
> I think you are the LAST person who should be talking


I was against Telfair from Day One.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Great read. Thanks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The 06 draft has turned out exactly as I predicted before that coming college season regarding those players. Tyrus Thomas is garbage and Aldridge, Roy and Gay are the best three players. Portland really lucked up.


----------

